# Car for Lyft plus or regular lyft, advice plz, urgent



## Rakhruz (May 24, 2016)

I'm a new driver in lyft platform in washington dc area.
I'm planning to get a car but minivan or regular sedan ? I don't know.

Does lyft plus worth to drive in dc area or just regular lyft ?

Does Lyft plus gets lyet line ?

Any lyft plus experience?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

If most of your driving will be during the day, I think you're better of with a sedan.
Night time, Plus. This is when big groups of friends go out together. A Plus group is more like to to take a Primetime ride since they're splitting it 6 ways.

Yes, Plus also gets line requests


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Your market also has Lyft Premier, you MAY be able to get a switchable Plus&Premier account for an eligible vehicle (big SUV with third row and leather) --- that will allow you to block Line and Regular calls

See Lyft Premier vehicle list

You MIGHT also be able to get an unlisted vehicle with leather onto premier....BUT don't get your hopes up about a switchable account in that case, support requests about vehicles added to Premier generally get you kicked off premier put back on Premier accidentally kicked off plus etc etc, and generally bounced about like a dang ping pong ball


----------



## DidIDoThat (Jan 9, 2017)

Based on my experience with Plus on Lyft (and drivers with vans), I have a theory that Lyft prefers to give Plus rides to Premiere SUV drivers to help keep them busier since they can select the Plus option without the Classic rides.

I feel this is one of the main reasons they will not allow you to do a Plus only option when driving a vehicle that is capable of doing Plus, but not expensive enough for them to consider it a Premiere ride.

If they allowed the Plus only option the way Uber allows XL only, then they would have fewer rides for the PremiereSUV drivers that may need the additional rides to keep them happy.

Another side effect that would be a positive for Lyft is that the riders will more-often-then-not be riding in a higher class vehicle since they are most frequently getting the Premiere SUV.

There are some riders that choose the Lyft Plus over the Premiere SUV, knowing they are most likely going to get the Premiere SUV ride anyway.

Note: I have also heard people talking about how they cancel the ride if they don't like the vehicle of the driver that accepted the ride, and then re-request the ride to try for what they think would be a better ride.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Yeah, I do get the sense that minivans and compact SUVs don't do too hot on Plus...

PS please, please get an older cheap car, the most economic option you can squeeze into whichever vehicle class you choose


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Nah bra. Get yourself the phattest ride ever for the ratings man. Get you a hot gl 63 mercedes amgd out Dipped in butter yo. That way you can get those xl plus select premier rides bra and youll look fly. Dont even bother with the diesel version. Get the v8 gas bitturbo 63. Think of all the tips bra. 
Think of the luxury. You can show up in any car. But you arrive in a mercedes. Yeah yeah. Plus its got tons of room to sleep in. y is that important? Talk to me after your first 6 months


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Skepticaldriver said:


> Nah bra. Get yourself the phattest ride ever for the ratings man. Get you a hot gl 63 mercedes amgd out Dipped in butter yo. That way you can get those xl plus select premier rides bra and youll look fly. Dont even bother with the diesel version. Get the v8 gas bitturbo 63. Think of all the tips bra.
> Think of the luxury. You can show up in any car. But you arrive in a mercedes. Yeah yeah. Plus its got tons of room to sleep in. y is that important? Talk to me after your first 6 months


Too tiny.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

I know. I tried to sleep in my uncles bluetec gl 350. Ughhh. I know


So. Make sure to buy a camper with your purchase op

Its like the perfect rideshare car. The aztec. 
Pop up tent in back. For when you become homeless new rideshare ppl.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Adieu said:


> Your market also has Lyft Premier, you MAY be able to get a switchable Plus&Premier account for an eligible vehicle (big SUV with third row and leather) --- that will allow you to block Line and Regular calls
> 
> See Lyft Premier vehicle list
> 
> You MIGHT also be able to get an unlisted vehicle with leather onto premier....BUT don't get your hopes up about a switchable account in that case, support requests about vehicles added to Premier generally get you kicked off premier put back on Premier accidentally kicked off plus etc etc, and generally bounced about like a dang ping pong ball


There is another thread somewhere on here that they took the Plus only option off the Preimer vehicles


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Chauffeur_James said:


> There is another thread somewhere on here that they took the Plus only option off the Preimer vehicles


No.

They KICKED people off premier, THEREBY also taking away the option of "Premium-only" (Plus & up, but ONLY available to Premier & up)


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Adieu said:


> No.
> 
> They KICKED people off premier, THEREBY also taking away the option of "Premium-only" (Plus & up, but ONLY available to Premier & up)


Adieu, I can't confirm this.
I got two Premiere Vehicles on my Account.
The only difference between the two is, one has also the "lux" option.

And, nice to see you again, James!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Snowblind said:


> I got two Premiere Vehicles on my Account.
> The only difference between the two is, one has also the "lux" option.


Dude your Merc has no third row and hence no plus



Snowblind said:


> Adieu, I can't confirm this.


Some of us who got their FIRST plus vehicle added to Premier got a working checkbox filter --- and then lost it if they got removed from Premier

Others of us who had a Plus/Premier as their second vehicle on account never had the checkbox to begin with


----------

